# MISC | Innotrans Berlin 2008



## ionutzyankoo (Mar 27, 2008)

Here are some pictures taken at Innotrans in Berlin.

























If any of you visited the exhibition feel free to post the pics here.


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Was interior of AGV accessible?

How much more rolling stock was to be seen comparing to two years ago?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Some pictures from the interweb.

Siemens Eurosprinter ES64U4 for NMBS/SNCB 









Picture by: Luc Peulen (http://www.railcolor.net)

Skoda 109E for CD









Picture by: Sebastian Schrader (http://www.railcolor.net)

Talgo TRAVCA









Picture by: Sebastian Schrader (http://www.railcolor.net)

Siemens OBB Railjet









Picture by: Laupheim/West (http://www.drehscheibe-online.de/)

Bombardier Talent EMU for DB 









Picture by: Laupheim/West (http://www.drehscheibe-online.de/)

Siemens EMU 422 for DB









Picture by: Laupheim/West (http://www.drehscheibe-online.de/)

Siemens Desiro ML for TransRegio









Picture by: Laupheim/West (http://www.drehscheibe-online.de/)

VOITH Maxima 30 CC









Picture by: 232 493 (http://www.drehscheibe-online.de/)

AnsaldoBreda V250 Albatros for NShispeed









Picture by: 232 493 (http://www.drehscheibe-online.de/)


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice! More pictures please!


----------



## DinoBond007 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here are some pictures on slovenian railway forum:
http://vlaki.info/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3338
http://vlaki.info/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3341
http://vlaki.info/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3344


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

mmmm....train pr0n...


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

more pics 

SBB fire and rescue train by Windhoff


















Pictures by: Thomas Linberg (http://www.familie-linberg.de/bahn/bahnstart03.html)

SBB NPZ Domino Modernized EMUs










with new low floor section, build by Bombardier









Pictures by: TCB (http://www.drehscheibe-online.de/)

VOITH Gravita 10 BB for MRCE/Dispolok, also ordered by DB










Polish build PESA ED74










PESA ATR220









Pictures by: Oliver Wadewitz (http://www.olivers-bahnseiten.de/)


----------



## HiRazor (Aug 4, 2007)

These Pesa polish commuter trains with what seems like a pretty high floor makes me wonder what is a platform height on commuter lines in Poland. Is it more than the European most common standard of 550 mm?


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

HiRazor said:


> These Pesa polish commuter trains with what seems like a pretty high floor makes me wonder what is a platform height on commuter lines in Poland. Is it more than the European most common standard of 550 mm?


Which european standard? There is no standard.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

JoKo65 said:


> Which european standard? There is no standard.


Regulations for interoperability of European railways and trains.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

There are lots of videos on youtube on this event. Excellent pictures though, quite a showcase!


----------



## AGC (Sep 21, 2002)

HiRazor said:


> These Pesa polish commuter trains with what seems like a pretty high floor makes me wonder what is a platform height on commuter lines in Poland. Is it more than the European most common standard of 550 mm?


Platforms in Poland have various heights. E.g. in Warsaw metro commuter there is 960 mm. There are some problems linked with that, because Polish trains are designed to have tall decks while imported trains (e.g. Flirt from Stadler) have lower decks, so while getting on the train you have to take big step down..










While in other cities platforms are much lower (the same train):


----------

